# Root/rom Question



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

When i root and rom my phone with any rom 4g/lte will still work correctly right?


----------



## Rensik (Sep 26, 2011)

Right


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for that, second question what does the bootloader being locked have to do with the rom process and why being locked is that a huge concern then?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rensik said:


> Right


Don't say "any rom". Only the current ones (Liberty and Th3ory Roms) will do it. If you install the CM7 dual boot you won't have nay data.

2nd, with a locked bootloader you are limited on what you can do to the phone. Custom kernels and radios can't be flashed without it unlocked.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Borrax said:


> Thank you for that, second question what does the bootloader being locked have to do with the rom process and why being locked is that a huge concern then?


With the bootloader locked you'll have to use "bionic bootstrap" from the market (there's a beta version you can get and side load but I buy the market version) to get into cloclworkmod to flash roms/themes/mods


----------

